
Electric Imp and Quirky – Bringing Great Product Ideas to Life - ph0rque
http://blog.electricimp.com/post/48046143939/electric-imp-and-quirky-bringing-great-product-ideas
======
kfury
Quirky's blog post is also an informative read:
<http://www.quirky.com/blog/post/2013/04/quirky-meets-an-imp/>

